# How old were you when you got into fishkeeping?



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

I'm curious how these results will compare with the other threads where we've talked about this stuff.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Ok now do you mean 'got into fishkeeping' like legitimately, learned about the nitrogen cycle, etc?

Does it count that when you were like four your parents unwittingly bought a fishbowl with a pleco and a bunch of goldfish and they all died?


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

lol ^^ agreed, the good old days when you could win a feeder fish at a school carnival only to have them all die the next day. It wasn't just mine every fish won that day died, they stopped doing it not long after. But it was that little goldie (sister named it bob) that started me into fish.


----------



## Fishfinder (Feb 17, 2008)

i started around 8-10 with a 10gallon with goldfish then later platies. my older brother had a 20gallon (which i eventually took over) and thats how i got into it, and got WAY more into it then him lol


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Some what the same for me, our first few tanks were mine and my sisters and would alternate W/C but didn't take long before it was just me. Progression has been bowl>2g hex with undergravel+air>10g with ACmini>20g with AC? died replaced with AC30 after trying biowheel (WORST FILTER EVER)>30g with AC70 and 30. Times change as you get older you begin to A want to learn how to do it right B have the discipline to stay on top of it.


----------



## fishclubgirl (Mar 4, 2010)

I started at about 8 years old or so. Convinced my parents that I had to have a fish tank by getting a plastic fish and feeding it soap flakes. I think they now regret letting me get a tank.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

lol Mine probably did for awhile, but they do enjoy the look of the tank in the living room. As long as I maintain the tank they don't have a real problem with it, the only cost to them is electricity and we have worked that out already.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

fishclubgirl said:


> I started at about 8 years old or so. Convinced my parents that I had to have a fish tank by getting a plastic fish and feeding it soap flakes. I think they now regret letting me get a tank.


See that's a level of emotional manipulation little boys everywhere who want Playstations only wish they were capable of.

When we were younger a friend had to use his sister to get that new nintendo. She didn't want it but she was the only one good enough at manipulating their parents. She got it for him. Fast too. I don't know how you guys do it.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

It seems to be a power the litter girl has it just works. Maybe it's why girls are so good at getting what they want from a boyfriend/husband all those years later they have had years of practice.


----------

